# kind of depressed...



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

i just spend 350$ on plants since im in canada and we have access to absolutely nothing, i had to order online hence the little fortune...

now i ordered a lot of plants and i after spending 3hours planting everything i have to say it does not look natural... will the plants grow in properly?

also do you like my scape?


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

more pics


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think it looks great!

Some of the plants will likely go through a melt-off before they acclimate to your tank, but yes, they should grow back and fill in nicely.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

TBH, i think it looks really good! 
Let it grow in for a few weeks before you start moving plants around. I know it's tempting when you aren't happy with a scape, but it's important that they get a good root structure going. Plus, it gives you more time to think about how the plants are positioned, and how you may want to change it up a little.

But overall, i really like it. The vals in the back give the tank some nice height.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I like it too. I feel the same way as you when I first set up a new scape. Right now as a matter of fact lol. I am working on setting up my scape now, but in transition it looks like crap to me. 

Let it grow in a bit, I think you have a winner.


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

thanks guys! i am dreading the melting, how bad will it get?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

avandss said:


> thanks guys! i am dreading the melting, how bad will it get?


Some of the plants (especially the vals) will melt down quite a bit... but not to worry, as this is normal and they will grow back once established.


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

AzFishKid said:


> Some of the plants (especially the vals) will melt down quite a bit... but not to worry, as this is normal and they will grow back once established.


+1 had the same thing happen to mines. l was doing ei ferts method dosing and it helped. That ug? will look nice once grown in.


----------



## Chesemonky (Apr 29, 2010)

think it looks great. I personally like the way the vals are densely planted. The vals will most likely melt off and grow back. I decided to see how some babies from another tank would look in mine. It melted, but is now starting to grow back.


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

should i cut them i as soon as i see them melting?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

avandss said:


> should i cut them i as soon as i see them melting?


Might as well, they won't come back.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

i actually really like your tank. no, its not like an ada tank that is amazing ( and out of my grasp), but yours gives me something attainable to strive for. thankyou!


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Jan 6, 2011)

Your aquascapeing looks good,just give it time to grow in.


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

you guys are great!!! im starting to see the light lol ))


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Your Planted Tank*

Good morning. I think you've done an excellent job of planting. You've arranged your foreground, midground and background plants nicely. The price was high, but you have a nice tank. Now, you need to make sure your lighting is appropriate for your plants. It looks like you have some Vals, Swords, possibly a Crypt or two. These are plants that do well in moderate lighting. I suggest checking the tubes to make sure they're giving moderate intensity and distribution. 

Large tanks of 55 G do well with T8s and smaller tanks around 30 G need T12s. I have several large tanks and use T8s in the 6,500 K (Kelvin) range. These are typically available at the local hardware store. These are much cheaper than at the pet stores or online. If you can't get 65Ks, then any tube in the 5,000 to 6,700 K range will work.

I'd also include a good liquid fertilizer. My moderate light plants seem to do well with it. Most of the liquid fertilizers should be fine, just use according to the instructions.

If you have any questions, please let me know.

Good job!

BBradbury


----------



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

Looks Great! Just a tip, the Rotala Red (i think) you may want to move that to higher light, looks kinda shaded, its quite a demanding plant. I have never had success with that plant, so good luck!


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks great to me. Give it time, let the stuff acclimate and get healthy. Time is the key and don't fiddle with them!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

patience grasshopper :bounce:


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

i am using the rm tabs and rm ferts, i have pressurized co2 and high light, 4x t5ho 

i also have the atomic diffuser from gla and 2 drop checkers

do you think i should move the red plant even if i have high light?

thanks guys!!!!


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

i will take another pic tonight, yesterday it was cloudy because of the planting


----------



## studentZ (Sep 22, 2010)

Add me to the list of people who think it is looking great! roud:


----------



## Phish (Apr 29, 2009)

Yea man it definitely looks good. I like the arrangement and color differences. It will look amazing in 2 months,


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 1, 2011)

love it! also, the pics were taken when all the o2 bubbles were on everything, making them look fake. any you can experience crypt melt.


----------



## TRD_Power (Aug 6, 2010)

I like it, man! Definitely wouldn't be depressed if I were you  Plus you can sell the clippings around Canada for a lot now that you've got it all!


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I think your tank looks good. It's hard to say exactly what it will look like once it grows out. Even better I would expect.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

avandss said:


> i am using the rm tabs and rm ferts, i have pressurized co2 and high light, 4x t5ho
> 
> i also have the atomic diffuser from gla and 2 drop checkers
> 
> ...


No, you have more than enough light.

[Matter of fact, I'd probably lower the light a bit- run just 2 bulbs for the majority of your photoperiod. But you can experiment and see what works best...]


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

I think most all of us have some of the same feelings when we first plant a tank. I like it a lot... and it will only get more lush. The amount you had to spend for the plants is outrageous, though...


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Looks great! I would add more plants in front of the DW on the right side though, that might even things out a bit. It could use a bit more in the front. Otherwise, nice plant selection!


----------



## MrK (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks great
Just give it some time and it will fill in nicely


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Lil' Swimz$ said:


> Looks great! I would add more plants in front of the DW on the right side though, that might even things out a bit. It could use a bit more in the front. Otherwise, nice plant selection!


It will grow in there. I think there is of staurogyne (?) in front of the DW. It will look great once it fills in


You can call me Bob


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

This scape has you feeling kind of depressed?? It's beautiful! I can't wait to see how it grows in.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Wow, the tank looks great! The plants will adjust the leaves so they look more natural over a couple weeks. The wood looks great.

If you are feeling you need some aquatic meditation you could pull up the foreground stuff [glossostigma?, lilaeopsis?] and replant in smaller bits so it looks more even and natural but really it is fine as is.


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

here is a list of the plants
Glossostigma x10 FRONT plant
Nesaea Red x1
Rotala macrandra x1
Telanthera Rosefolia x1
Crinum "Dwarf" onion plant x2 BACKWALL
Vallisneria, Corkscrew x5 BACKWALL
Vallisneria, Jungle x 5 BACKWALL
Java Fern (Microsorium pteropus) x6 TIED ON WOOD
Anubias, Nana x3 TIED ON WOOD
Anubias, Congensis x1
Anubias, Coffeefolia x2
Anubias, Lanceolota x1
Anubias, minima x1
Green Temple Narrow Leaf (Hygro Corymbosa 'Siamensis') x1
Cryptocoryne, Wendtii, Bronze (Cryptocoryne wendtii v. ‘Tropica’) x1
Cryptocoryne, Wendtii, Red (Cryptocoryne wendtii) x2


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

chicken said:


> This scape has you feeling kind of depressed?? It's beautiful! I can't wait to see how it grows in.


its not that the scape has me depressed, but its more the wait/result of it

its been 3 months i am ordering everything i need to get where i am now, every time i order something it takes about 15-20 days to be delivered

when i was done planting it was just not what i expected, its slowly growing on me more now but i guess i was discouraged 

i can not wait for it to grow in and have a steady tank


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

Kathyy said:


> Wow, the tank looks great! The plants will adjust the leaves so they look more natural over a couple weeks. The wood looks great.
> 
> If you are feeling you need some aquatic meditation you could pull up the foreground stuff [glossostigma?, lilaeopsis?] and replant in smaller bits so it looks more even and natural but really it is fine as is.


will it help if i do that? glosso btw


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

updated photos


----------



## Baadboy11 (Oct 28, 2009)

I think it looks real nice, just let it grow in a little more. And look at it this way, once you start trimming your plants you wont have to buy new ones to set up a new tank!


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

What happens is glossostigma sends out new stems from each tiny growing point. If the clumps are large then there aren't as many directions for the stems to root and grow so it might take longer for the planting to fill in. If the clumps are tiny then each new stem can root and grow for you. Also it looks more natural when each tiny plantlet is separate. Also the old leaves will die and that means there will be clumps of dead leaves in the middle of bright strong new leaves instead of dots of dead leaves. Downside is, of course, this takes forever to do. If you are interested then pull up one of your clumps and try planting in smaller clumps. You will need tweezers, soothing music and patience.


----------



## Dan Knowlton (Jan 9, 2009)

That looks NICE! With those kind of results you should not be depressed...

Dan K.


----------



## FishVixen (Feb 19, 2011)

New set ups are always HHMM shall I say not what I want but once they start growing in I love them. Your tank will look SPECTACULAR once it's settled and growing. It's patience (that I don't have, LOL) that determines the outcome.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I love it!! I give it a 9. I think the red plant should be moved to the right of the wood it is by. Also think it needs more iron to maintain its color.


----------



## Aquahollics (Feb 1, 2011)

Agreed... Not sure why your dissapointed, think it looks great! Nice tank with the stainless trim btw.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

What size is the tank?


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Wish I could get that great look my first try. It will grow in nice over time.


----------

